# Looking for 30+ cm lids for pans



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a lid for a 30+ cm frying pan. I've got a T-Fal 32cm IIRC and obviously the 28cm lid I have for the other T-Fal (damaged up after someone was told NOT to use the course scrubbies on it and ugh...steak knives on it ) does not work on it well.

I'd like a slightly domed lid as it can accomedate stuff like veggies greens to steam them down and such. Anyone got any recommends of places they've seen or shopped at? I tried looking around a day ago downtown and around. Didn't have enough time to find anything.

Glass is nice to see what's going on but metal would be good as well so should it ever drop less likely of damage like with glass. I'll have to measure my ID and OD of my pan later.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen a few large kitchen and cooking type stores on Spadina in Chinatown that has these types of things.

One in particular stands out, on the westside of the street, attached to a grocery store I believe.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out the dollar store upstairs on the same floor as Lucky's at Market Village. I bought a 29cm one there. Fit my expensive cast iron Le Creuset pan for a quarter the cost. I think I paid $7 IIRC. Measure your pan and it would be good to bring a tape with you.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

kev416 said:


> Check out the dollar store upstairs on the same floor as Lucky's at Market Village. I bought a 29cm one there. Fit my expensive cast iron Le Creuset pan for a quarter the cost. I think I paid $7 IIRC. Measure your pan and it would be good to bring a tape with you.


Thanks. That is closer for me. I'll just bring my kit with me as I prefer to have a full match up then guess around with the tape measure. At least then if it works out I know for sure.

Also thanks for the Spadina suggestion again. I'm rarely downtown but when I am I'll check that out as well if I don't find what I want locally.

BTW did any of you guys find any huge lids for something like um... 40-50ish cm pans/woks thre? Thanks again.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think they had one that big up near Lucky's. Maybe they can order it? You may need to go down to Spadina's Tap Phong for something that big.


----------

